# Where to go? - Belize and Caribbean



## Coosa (Oct 6, 2015)

So with all the talk of permit and bone fishing, I figured some of y'all may be able to give some advice.

I will be getting married in May and going on a honeymoon so we are trying to figure out where to go. Since it is a honeymoon, we will want a nicer place to stay but I would like to be able to go fishing with a guide once and if possible walk the flats on my own some.

Belize is looking like the best option with nicer resorts and good fishing but any other ideas would be welcomed as well.

Anyone have any suggestions on places they have gone and liked, or just guides to go with? Ambergris Caye is an option. But I have also found a few places like Coco Plum and Thatch Caye further south that look nice. Anyone ever fished in these areas?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

Some of the lodges in the Cancun area may have a pick-up service for people staying in the hotel zone. You're going to have to stay in an area like that, if you want any night life. Other than that, there are very nice places to stay but they are remote and isolated. Some do not even have TV in the rooms. You would be fishing in Isla Blanca, about 10 km. north of the city. The fishing is excellent there and in May you'd have the big 3 at your disposal. Like Belize, the fish are generally smaller than the U.S. but there's a lot of them. 

Turneffe Island Lodge in Belize is one such place. Everything is done to a Tee; great food and drink and some of Belize's best fishing to boot. But like I said, it is remote (on its own small island) It would be romantic and all, but definitely nothing to do, much after dinner. At places I go, the other fishermen are all in their rooms doing God only knows what.....by 8:30 at night. UGH! (Of course, being a newlywed, you have other options.....)

This is going to sound strange but other than Cancun, the only possibility I can think of, is good 'ol Key West, Florida. Depending on when you arrive in May, you may be off season as far as rates go. However, tarpon season will be in full swing. There are some huge tides in May (good for tarpon) so you will have to make a plan with your guide to fish permit at the bottom of the incoming and outgoing tides. Otherwise there is just too much water on the flats. The permit get spread out and are harder to spot in the deep water. Also contrary to popular belief over the past 5 decades, there ARE bonefish, west of Key West. I think most of the guides know where to find them. 

Finally, there are also mutton snapper that come up onto the flats. Next to permit, these were my favorite flats species and I and my clients hold/held 2 world records for muttons and they were all caught west of Key West. Today the guides say the muttons are gone and don't come up on the flats. But I think this is just a new generation that doesn't know how to hunt them, or what they look like on the flats. Personally, I'd need to see this for myself.

Anyway, the night life of Key West needs no introduction...the place is a zoo, almost 24 hours a day.

Those are about the only 2 places I can think of where there is actually something to do, besides fish. But at the same time, the fishing is excellent.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

A couple of places I've been I'd recommend: 

1) San Pedro Ambergrise Caye Belize (arrange for guides through the Hotel you are staying at)

2) Cozumel ( fishing the flats on north of the island) (Guide Nacho Euan)

There are considerably better fishing destinations in the Caribbean, but for a honeymoon in which you probably have other priorities the above two locations would be my recommendation. May is a very good month to fish both those locations....excellent tidal movement. 

There is plenty to do in either location besides the fishing. 

Just north of Ambergris Caye lies Cheutumal Bay where there is some outstanding Permit fishing in May...but accommodations are not nearly as nice on the Mexican mainland...and really nothing to do but fishing. 

Bahamas are another option which I personally would strongly consider. I've fished several of the islands including Crooked island, Long Island, Auckland's, Exuma, etc. The recent hurricane could set up some great fishing in those areas...but the accommodations may have suffered unrepaired damage....be sure to check this out if interested. 

My understanding is that Exuma suffered little damage...so might be a good option. There are (was) excellent amenities there. Nassau of course has outstanding amenities for part of the stay either before or after going to an out island. 

The people of the Bahamas are my favorite of anywhere to visit.


----------



## redfish203 (Aug 10, 2010)

For diy, you will have shots in Caye Caulker for bones and Ambergris to a lesser extent imho. Caulker is better for bones because of less pressure, Ambergris was better 20 years ago. Short kayak south over to Caye Chapel for more bones and maybe a permit on the front side, easy paddle from the south of Caulker. Tarpon can be found with a kayak on Caulker n of the split on the front. Take a look at look at Roatan, Honduras, not much pressure, cheap and bones to be had in certain spots on the island, fantasy island is a good diy bone spot. Permit rat is right on with KW on all accounts, but I have only fished it from a boat, dont know about any wade in spots although some of the bridges in lower keys can really be fun at night.


----------



## POSIDEON (Feb 11, 2006)

We just went to Belize in March for my honeymoon. We stayed at Cocotal Inn and Cabanas on Ambergis Caye and it was amazing there. They set us up with a guide to catch Bonefish and we caught a bunch of them. Another place that I heard thats good is El Pescador lodge, they come highly recommended. We had a great time from fishing to just relaxing and snorkling alot.


----------



## Coosa (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies and suggestions. The night life isn't too big of a concern for us. A small bar with some other couples is all we really need. We don't care about having a town to go into.

I would love to go to the key west sometime and hopefully will, but for the honeymoon I think we would like to go somewhere else.

I will have to look into Roatan. I have heard good things about it, I'm just not sure if there are any nice honeymoon resorts there. I'll check it out.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Permit Rat said:


> lso contrary to popular belief over the past 5 decades, there ARE bonefish, west of Key West. I think most of the guides know where to find them.


Just as an aside, I had a couple guides down there tell me that the bonefishing can be excellent but they had a bad freeze back in 2010 that really knocked down the bonefish population and it's just now starting to recover.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I think Permit Rat's suggestion of Cancun is a great one. It's so easy to get there and back, good hotels, and the fishing in Isla Blanca is great. The only downside is that there isn't really any DIY flats fishing there. But you can get a guide to pick you up at the hotel, and you might catch bones, permit, tarpon, snook, and barracuda. 

Belize and Bahamas are great too, of course. It really all depends on your time available, money, preferences, convenience, etc. 

Bermuda is one you won't hear often in a discussion like this, but it's a beautiful place and they have really big bonefish with some DIY access. I'll give you the full rundown on that if interested.


----------



## redfish203 (Aug 10, 2010)

Coosa said:


> Thanks for all the replies and suggestions. The night life isn't too big of a concern for us. A small bar with some other couples is all we really need. We don't care about having a town to go into.
> 
> I would love to go to the key west sometime and hopefully will, but for the honeymoon I think we would like to go somewhere else.
> 
> I will have to look into Roatan. I have heard good things about it, I'm just not sure if there are any nice honeymoon resorts there. I'll check it out.


Don't know the latest on Roatan but look at Anthony's Key, Fantasy Island and Cocoview. If you want to go off the grid there, look into Utila and Guanaja.


----------



## sjrobin (Oct 1, 2009)

*Honeymoon*

My wife and I honeymooned on South Andros Bahamas in 2006. Very quiet ten cabana lodge truly off the grid. (Solar powered) My wife loved it. Turbo prop to South Andros then boat ride to isolated lodge. We were fortunate and had great company(other guests and the lodge owner) for dinners. The Bahaman natives were great. Land hikes, snorkeling, and kayaking tours were fun. Great bone fish / wading from the lodge. Hurricane may have washed it but should be ready by next May. However May may be a little warm. Might be a better winter season lodge. PM me if you are interested. I have a few pics of the lodge.


----------



## maskale (Sep 19, 2014)

been 20 years since I been there, but Black Bird Caye is isolated. About a dozen cabanas on the beach facing the water. Only people on the island is the resort workers and guest. You go there to fish, dive and relax.


----------



## TxRedman (Oct 22, 2013)

I have to throw in there for the Cancun area as well. There are some excellent resorts on the north side that are adult only, swanky and not subject to the overwhelming night life of the hotel zone. Isla Blanca is indeed excellent fishing. I have grand slammed there twice with guides Bernardo and his Dad Enrique. Pricing is excellent and service is door to door. 

Another swanky option would be Turks and Caicos. I have grand slammed there as well. Tons of nice resorts and excellent beaches. Fishing there is pricey however. 

Congrats and good luck. I went diving on my honeymoon and I'm still hearing about it 15 years later..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmbmd (Aug 3, 2015)

It's just so easy to get to Belize. Nonstop from Dallas, Houston, and Miami. Then, you take a fifteen minute Tropic Air flight from Belize City to San Pedro or Caye Caulkey, and are met at the airport by either ground or water taxi. We loved El Pescador.


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

bmbmd said:


> It's just so easy to get to Belize. Nonstop from Dallas, Houston, and Miami. Then, you take a fifteen minute Tropic Air flight from Belize City to San Pedro or Caye Caulkey, and are met at the airport by either ground or water taxi. We loved *El Pescador*.


 OK....so there is an El Pescador in Belize too. I thought so. There's also one in Mexico, that just re-opened after a hurricane, now about 6-7 years ago and I had never heard of that one. Yours (Belize) is probably better.


----------



## ShepardG (Jun 18, 2014)

My wife and I are heading to Belize/El Pescador in December, my second trip there and her first. Going to be her first saltwater fly fishing experience...here's to hoping we get put on some bones!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

ShepardG,

This is a pretty good deal @El Pescador in December.

http://www.frontierstravel.com/belize-three-lodges-fall-specials


----------



## groundswatter (Jun 9, 2015)

Tres Pescados in Ambergris Caye/San Pedro. They have a fly shop in town, and have really top notch guides. They will pick you up at the resort and take you to the flats. I caught fish in less than ideal conditions (rain and clouds) and the guide was a local who knew where to go. Ask for Rojo if you go with them. We just got back from Belize so if you need any tips I would gladly help you out.


----------



## ShepardG (Jun 18, 2014)

The two for one was the selling point to the Mrs.! 

The last time I was there it was on a trip booked through Orvis, roughly the standard rates but they threw in a Helios-2 Rod and Mirage Reel (8wt). I've started to appreciate the Orvis gear more and more in the past few years, it's come a long way from where they used to be.

Tight lines!


----------

